# On Reviewing Your Own Publications



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

As a rule, I've avoided doing so thus far, but I've noticed a lot of other writers giving themselves five stars and praising their own work. I guess I was just wondering if this is common practice. I know it could help sales if people see a five star review, but if readers see the review is from the author, won't that discourage them from picking up your story?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

It's a common practice that is, in part, why we self published authors have such a bad reputation. Makes no sense to give yourself a five star review because what else would one say about one's own book?

"Boy, this book is awful. And I should know since I wrote it..."  

I'd strongly advise you to avoid this action like the plague. If you need reviews, do as I did for my latest book and offer free copies to a few people who are willing to review it in return.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It would me.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Keith Blenman said:


> As a rule, I've avoided doing so thus far, but I've noticed a lot of other writers giving themselves five stars and praising their own work. I guess I was just wondering if this is common practice.


No, it isn't common practice, save among amateurs. It always looks bad.

Even worse is making up alternate accounts and posting fake reviews, which happens all the time. The reader can easily go to the "see all other reviews," by that supposed person, observe that it's the only one that person ever wrote, and draw his/her own conclusions.

Paying for reviews is another no-no.

CK


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate self-reviews. Totally lame. Amateur hour.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

CS said:


> I hate self-reviews. Totally lame. Amateur hour.


^This or when it's obvious they have a couple of friends do some reviews.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I hear you on having friends do reviews. A friend of mine once posted one on a collection of short fiction I did on paperback (not at my request). In the review she mentioned that she works with me and that I could really use the money. Not only was it humiliating, but I've barely sold a copy since. It's still there if anybody wants a laugh. Just look up my name and "Faulty Wiring" is the book.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Keith Blenman said:


> I hear you on having friends do reviews. A friend of mine once posted one on a collection of short fiction I did on paperback (not at my request). In the review she mentioned that she works with me and that I could really use the money. Not only was it humiliating, but I've barely sold a copy since. It's still there if anybody wants a laugh. Just look up my name and "Faulty Wiring" is the book.


Oh no, lol, I looked it up. Now just get a kindle version up there so some of us can check it out and maybe get you a few more reviews.

BTW I do like short stories. Short Story International used to be a favorite publication of mine, I also read Analog, Asimov's Science Fiction and Fantasy and Science Fiction Magazines.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

When authors write their own reviews they discredit not only themselves, but other legitimate indie authors. Sadly, lots of POD publishers advise their authors to get all their friends and family to write reviews for their books. In fact, they even go so far as to suggest that the author is doing something wrong if he/she won't spare the time to write themselves a review. I wouldn't go so far as to say that this is common practice, but a lot of authors are engaging in it. Unfortunately, it hurts the reputation of the entire independent author community in the process.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Forster,

You know, I thought about posting a Kindle version of it, but I kind of enjoy selling my stories as cheap individual pieces. Given that my stuff tends to be all over the map, the paperback reads like a bad mix tape. You know, individual songs may sound great on their own, but next to each other, it just doesn't feel right. By selling the short fiction on its own, I can say, "Hey, everybody who likes themselves some murder mysteries, check out ENTREES & STATISTICS. In the mood for a laugh, I've got BARTERED BREATH right over here." Anyways, thanks for checking my shame.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The *only* time I think it could be considered somewhat legit is if they're trying to get the book description up since sometimes it takes Amazon awhile to get that up there, and the author uses a review to do so.  But then I think the review should be immediately removed as soon as the actual book description gets added.

Otherwise, reviewing your own book is in very poor form.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Keith Blenman said:


> Forster,
> 
> You know, I thought about posting a Kindle version of it, but I kind of enjoy selling my stories as cheap individual pieces. Given that my stuff tends to be all over the map, the paperback reads like a bad mix tape. You know, individual songs may sound great on their own, but next to each other, it just doesn't feel right. By selling the short fiction on its own, I can say, "Hey, everybody who likes themselves some murder mysteries, check out ENTREES & STATISTICS. In the mood for a laugh, I've got BARTERED BREATH right over here." Anyways, thanks for checking my shame.


I'd rather buy a cheap compilation of stories.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

That's a good point, Steph, but unfortunately, most of those who are already down on Indie Authors will still hold it against you. You have a few classless so-and-so's around who have nothing better to do than hate on Indie Authors, and they'll use even the slightest excuses to do so.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg is 1000% correct. Self-reviewing is a sure way to get readers reject you. Reviews may or may not come, but an author's work will get reviewed by readers on its merits. I also suppress my family from reviewing my work, and my editor and anyone connected to the work. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Sorry to upset Forster. Maybe after I get a few more shorts together I'll publish a compilation and give people the option.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't fathom reviewing my own books. One of our authors did, which was embarrassing enough, and since she's sold all of 2 copies, I'm guessing it bit her in the behind...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

There was an author on Amazon who recently created a thread asking other authors to review each other's books in exchange for 5 star reviews regardless of the quality of the book. Worse, he asked that each author only read a small portion of the book so that they could get their reviews up more quickly. That stint turned into a fiasco that caused a backlash against every author who publicly agreed to engage in such a disreputable practice. Amazon customers immediately went to each of the authors' reviews and voted them unhelpful in massive numbers. It is a clear warning that any deceptive book review, whether written by the author, or a sock puppet should be frowned upon and discouraged. An author's career could potentially be destroyed for his lack of honesty.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

That's great to hear, Kevis. I mostly brought this up because the number one book yesterday had a five star review from its authors, saying little more than the book description. Whatever it was doesn't come to mind at the time, but I think it was also for free. "Serial" maybe? Anyways, thanks everybody for the feedback. I knew I was staying in the right, but couldn't help but have a little temptation.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Keith,

You are on the right path, trust me. Ed is right, quality books tend to garner their own honestly written reviews. Readers are very distrustful of 5 star reviews. The sad thing is, they shouldn't be. But too much abuse of the system has caused people to become cynical. Believe it or not, the best review I ever received was a 3 star review. The reader made it no secret that she dislikes the kind of book that I wrote, but enjoyed mine anyway. That was more meaningful to me than basically any of my 5 star reviews. As an author who is constantly trying to improve his craft, I found that some of my harsher reviews gave me insight as to how I might become even better at telling stories than I am now. Sadly, there is very little to learn from most of those 5 star reviews, even if it looks good on your sales page.

One final point, you'll find as I have that once your reviews start coming in, readers are quicker to trust the reviews with fewer stars, since those reviews tend to be content-specific. Readers aren't looking for perfect books. They want to find the ones that appeal to them. And the reviews that are balanced in pointing out the strengths and weaknesses of a book are the ones readers welcome most. Why? Because at the end of the day, readers will form their own opinion of your book upon reading it regardless of its reviews. What they want to know is what can I expect from this author's tale? That, in the end, is what's important--and ultimately what sells books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my take on the reviews at Amazon.

Please write more than one sentence: Neither "This book is great, you should buy it" or "This book


Spoiler



sucks


, run far away" are at all helpful. Take a few sentences to say WHY it's great, or WHY it


Spoiler



sucks


. But, even so, not everything is all bad or all good, so if that's all you're saying, I ain't listening. . . 

But don't write too much either: I've seen some reviews that seem to be nearly as long as the work they're reviewing. They'd better be really well done or I'm not going to get past the first couple of paragraphs.

Please don't tell me the plot: I've seen reviews that basically say, "First they did this, and then that, and then they had to do the other thing, so in the end xxxxxxx." Not helpful -- and why should I buy the book when you just told me how it ended?

I will pay the most attention to a review that is well written, explains what the reader liked and didn't like about the book, and seems to provide honest feedback. A nebulous and subjective call, I know. If I'm impressed by a review, I'll often also look at other reviews by that person to see if, by chance, they've reviewed another book I've actually read, to gauge whether or not our tastes are similar. And maybe to go check out those other books as well if it seems like we are simpatico.

I'll pretty much automatically discount any review that seems to be by the author or -- since I now recognize some 'other' indie author names  -- by another author where it seems like there could be quid pro quo. Especially if said review is a five star shower of praise.

I'll put MORE stock in a review written by a KindleBoard member because I feel like I 'know' them better. I probably already have a feel for whether we like the same kind of books and so can judge if their assessment might match my own. Though I won't automatically buy it or steer clear just because it's a KB member review.

For a Kindle book, I do want to know if there were formatting problems. I read one (a book, not just a review) that had no paragraph indents. That was hard to get through and speaks of inattention to detail in producing it in e-format. If I saw that such a problem existed in another book, I'd probably steer clear -- even if the subject matter interested me -- until I saw that it had been fixed.

My opinions only, obviously.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read one (a book, not just a review) that had no paragraph indents. That was hard to get through and speaks of inattention to detail in producing it in e-format. If I saw that such a problem existed in another book, I'd probably steer clear -- even if the subject matter interested me -- until I saw that it had been fixed.


This annoys me as well and is usually a deal breaker.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

I recently had someone call me out on this. However, I didn't post a review. I wanted my book trailer to show up on the Amazon listing, and unfortunately, the only way to do this right now is to post a video review. 

I emailed Amazon about it. I hope they make it easier for indie authors to post other media for the book. After all, Amazon profits more than the author.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

HollyChristine said:


> I wanted my book trailer to show up on the Amazon listing, and unfortunately, the only way to do this right now is to post a video review.


You can post the trailer in your Amazon Connect profile.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, but AmazonConnect is being migrated to Author's Central, and all my product page blogs have disappeared into a hidey hole.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have  been reading Amazon reviews for years, and only recently starting posting my own.  I think a proper review should say something specific about the book that they liked or disliked.  A brief plot summary ONLY if it's one of the very first reviews.

As for authors, I think the best avenue is to offer a lower price for a fixed time (say 30 days), post the lower price here and on Amazon forum, and invite reviews.  That seems to generate sales (especially if the price is less than $5.00) and does NOT include the author reviewing his/her own work.  They shouldn't even say it's good.  What else would they think?  Just point out what the book is about/style, that it is being reduced in price, and invite reviews.  That should work.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I never bought DTBs from Amazon, but I did use Amazon for my book suggestions.  Sometimes I read the reviews, sometimes not.  Like Ann, I do not appreciate being told the entire plot in the review.  A reviewer does not need to do the author's job for them.  I never rely soley on a five-star review or a one-star review.  I rarely read the reviews that ramble on and on.  

Like Ann, since I have joined the KBs I rely mostly on the reviews found here.  I know which posters have the same tastes as myself and frequently follow their So What Are You Reading posts.  

deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess I've been lucky. I sometimes seek out a non-Amazon review (I have a number, and a few have found me), but I have some 95 reviews across all my titles, and they still keep coming. To authors, patience is the guide. If a reader contacts you about the book, it is reasonable to suggest that they write a review. Of course, I value reader reviews, but also value reviews from peers as they sometimes get into the meat of it. When I first started out, I would post reviews given outside of Amazon under my own name, but there was a violent backlash (I knew no better), and I removed them. Authors who post reviews by others just seem hokey, but they a most likely honest, but definitely counter productive. Authors who write their own reviews are generally newbies and show their unprofessionalism by the very act. Authors that post reviews in other guises by getting a family member to do it for them (you can tell these. The come from OscarMayer in East


Spoiler



Bumfuck


 and read: WOW. This is a great book. I read it twice and loved every word of it. You should read it too!). These author's are being disingenuous and have forgotten that although we write to be read, we don't write for reviews and we certainly do not write to trick a reader into buying a title by a complete unknown. Remember, every author is unknown somewhere - even Stephen King and J.K. Rowling. How do you say Salem's Lot in Pushtan or Urubati. Readers are intelligent. Authors depend on that, so why try to begin the relationship with a lie. Patience. Reviews come (or they don't). When they don't, shop around for one on a Review site. BTW, a review on Amazon is potent, but sometimes a review in other places helps things along better. I recieved a review here on Kindleboards on one of my books (you'll need to fish - I'm preaching now, not selling), which appeared no where else. It happened on the day I reduced the book to $ .99. It was also a book which had reached saturation. Result - 15 new readers in a day. Patience and also, be sure you have quality work (validated by professionals and before you press that publish button), and you'll do fine.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> I never bought DTBs from Amazon, but I did use Amazon for my book suggestions. Sometimes I read the reviews, sometimes not. Like Ann, I do not appreciate being told the entire plot in the review. A reviewer does not need to do the author's job for them. I never rely soley on a five-star review or a one-star review. I rarely read the reviews that ramble on and on.
> 
> Like Ann, since I have joined the KBs I rely mostly on the reviews found here. I know which posters have the same tastes as myself and frequently follow their So What Are You Reading posts.
> 
> deb


Deb,

We seem to agree on a lot of things... maybe I should start reading the reviews you write!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

askenase13 said:


> As for authors, I think the best avenue is to offer a lower price for a fixed time (say 30 days), post the lower price here and on Amazon forum, and invite reviews...They shouldn't even say it's good.


I think humility is a precious quality, essential in authors not yet famous...which includes some of us here.  Any praises I give my books on this forum are quoted from reliable sources--i.e., reviewers for print media who've read me objectively and with attention. None of those reviews are on my Amazon page; some of my favorites can be found on my website.

There are many places--their number is growing all the time thanks to the PoD craze--that'll provide reviews for a fee. I discourage authors from going that route for obvious reasons. Anyone will say nice things about you for money, and it really stings if you've paid only to be panned. I know an author who ponied up a hefty sum (around $500) to Kirkus Discoveries and got a blisteringly bad review from them. Ouchies.

CK


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I know an author who ponied up a hefty sum (around $500) to Kirkus Discoveries and got a blisteringly bad review from them. Ouchies.
> 
> CK


Did the author see any sales from the review? Good or bad, you'd hope that a $500 review would still deliver some sales!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Did the author see any sales from the review? Good or bad, you'd hope that a $500 review would still deliver some sales!


Not a nickel, from what I understand.

CK


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kirkus is an elitest rip off. I would never spend a nickel on it. I prefer the fresh reviews of readers for readers. 

Ed P


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Kirkus is an elitest rip off. I would never spend a nickel on it. I prefer the fresh reviews of readers for readers.
> 
> Ed P


Heh. Hardly elitist, when they'll take on anyone who'll fork over the cash. (Edited to stress that I refer ONLY to Kirkus Discoveries, which is NOT part of the esteemed and selective Kirkus Reviews.)

As I've noted, most of my reviews are from print media, mainly speculative fiction magazines/review sites. Fantasy reviewers are always open to new voices.

CK


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

That's pretty disturbing. Really, whose time is worth THAT much?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> That's pretty disturbing. Really, whose time is worth THAT much?


Definitely a cautionary tale.

CK


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Elitetist in the fact that Kirkus will NOT review Indie authors in the free service offered to traditonal publishers. For Indie Authors, they charge upward of $700.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Elitetist in the fact that Kirkus will NOT review Indie authors in the free service offered to traditonal publishers. For Indie Authors, they charge upward of $700.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


As I observed below, Kirkus Reviews and Kirkus Discoveries are two separate entities. Last time I checked KD, the going rate for a review was 500 bucks, but now that PoD is a hot item they quite understandably feel free to raise the price. Kirkus Reviews only reviews books by established publishers, and doesn't charge for the service...at least that's how it's been in the past. It's their right to be choosy, since their reviews determine what a lot of libraries decide to buy.

I'll give KD props for being honest and objective if the baby under scrutiny is ugly.

CK


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I think it looks pompous when authors review their own books.  When we were waiting for my Kindle to be delivered, DH and I were looking at available books in the history section (his forte') and we were shocked to find a book that was about $400!  Neither one could imagine why they would charge so much but then I cracked up when I read the author's review saying that $400 was such a bargain for such a quality tome and that if you bought all 3 volumes separately they were worth much more!  LOL!  I wish I could find that one again--it was a hoot!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

$400 for a book? Now that is hilarious!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I actually enjoy writing reviews for books that I enjoy reading. I've found that Indie Authors really can take you to levels that are more interesting and cutting edge. I would never review my own books since I would rather hear from real readers. It helps me write the next book. Give the people what they want. I want to hear from those readers. I really enjoy reading what others say about my book. 
I also have the day job to take an angle from, as a 3rd grade teacher. So a lot of the time, I'm looking at a children's book from a teaching perspective. A lot of authors find this really valuable since they want their book used in classrooms. Of course, I just like being able to give my two cents about a book too.
I think some people forget that Indie Authors or any author, is most likely, an avid reader. You always have to keep up to date on all the marketable audiences and what is selling. Doing reviews also keeps a writer's tools well oiled. But I highly doubt I would believe what anyone says about their own book. How could anyone believe it was honest or even candid? Let alone, how could you improve your work without some honest feedback? Reviews are a great way to get that. Not to mention, I love hearing from my readers. Nothing makes my day than an email or review from a reader.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

CS said:


> I hate self-reviews. Totally lame. Amateur hour.


I agree. Why would anyone sabotage their reputation by reviewing their own work, or giving it five stars? I don't understand it.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I accidentally gave my book 5 stars on Goodreads when I uploaded it there. I was trying to figure out how the site worked, and POOF! Five stars. Now I can't figure out how to un-star myself. It's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

I am glad you brought this subject up. I wasn't sure whether to address this issue on this thread because I thought it was slightly off-discussion. I am still trying to figure out why the same authors who won't dare to write their own reviews on Amazon thinks it's okay to rate their books on GoodReads. I agree that it is very easy to accidentally give your book a rating on GoodReads. I am always clicking on links so rapidly that I have almost mistakenly rated my book several times (Fortunately I have not!). While Shelfari allows you to unclear the ratings you give books, GoodReads does not. I think authors should not rate their own books on GoodReads. It's the same self-delusional, deceptive, and indiscretionary practice as writing a 5 star review for yourself.

So far I have not heard anyone bring this subject up before and I have been chomping at the bit to create a discussion thread on GoodReads about it. The only reason I haven't done so yet is because I don't want to give the impression that I am gunning for other authors. I want every author to succeed. Unfortunately, unethical self-promotion tactics continues to make the lives of reputable and professionally behaved indie authors more difficult.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

What should an author do if a family member writes a review? When my daughter-in-law, who is an editor, mentioned that she was going to post a review of one of my books I asked her not to. I was wondering what might have happened if she hadn't told me of her intentions or if she had ignored me.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I may be in the minority here. But this is the one area in which I don't automatically get upset about. It's usually quite easy to spot when an author's family member writes a review (readers can choose to acknowledge or disregard such a review). But I don't automatically assume that the author requested a family member to post a review for his/her book. Where it does get tricky is that family members are not going to be prone to give the author anything other than a 5 star review, whether the book deserves it or not. This is where the credibility of such a review comes into question for me. If the family member gives an author a lower rated review, then I am probably more likely to trust the review. Having said that, an author is probably better off not having family members post reviews altogether.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> What should an author do if a family member writes a review? When my daughter-in-law, who is an editor, mentioned that she was going to post a review of one of my books I asked her not to. I was wondering what might have happened if she hadn't told me of her intentions or if she had ignored me.


I guess it depends. It's not just the stars. . . .if the write up is basically "this is fantastic even if my father did write it", it is going to actually influence me negatively. BUT if it appears to be an honest review, even if the reviewer does disclose some relationship, I will accord it more weight.

If the reviewer does not disclose the relationship, I guess I'd never know. . .so I'd treat it like any other review: I'd still discount a "this is great, buy it" review but pay attention to one with more meat. So, I'm generally going to look at the write up more than the star rating.

The other thing is, what do this person's other reviews look like? I have never read a perfect book and only a few that have approached it. I'm not going to give much weight to any reviewer who ALWAYS gives 4 or 5 stars -- and there are a few of those on Amazon. If they really LIKE or LOVE every book they read -- no matter whether it's fiction or non-, or what genre -- I deem them a not very discerning reader and tend to not pay much attention to what they say.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I discourage family from writing a review. I have only one, fro my 85 year old aunt, who is critical of my work and reviews like a critic. Otherwise, anyone connected with the book, I ask NOT to review it publicly. My editor has wanted to review the book, but I tell her that she's too close to it and even if she is fair in her review, it's not kosher. Reviewing is about "honesty," and "dishonest" reviews can be spotted a mile away. Now, I do have fans, but I earned those fans and their reviews are precious to me, because the came to me a perfect strangers and whatever bias they have acquired has been from reading my books and  from no other relationship. That's honest. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## permit1850 (Jun 7, 2009)

Never a good idea. Let your work speak for itself, good or bad. That's why beer and whiskey were invented.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

A buddy of mine just told me it IS possible to un-star your Goodreads reviews. 

Find your book.
Click on "edit my review"
Then 'clear' stars.

Duh...it was right in front of my nose all the time.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

Thanks for sharing that information. I had no idea the option to clear stars was in the "edit review" screen. I think it is important for authors to know that they should not be rating or reviewing their own books. It really is quite unprofessional, to say nothing of the fact that it just looks downright silly. I'll try to spread the word. Don't know if anyone will listen to me. But once they've been told, they won't be able to claim ignorance about this matter.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't personally know any authors who make a habit of rating/review their own work. At least ... not intentionally.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I first started out, I used a review spot for my description befire it showed up. WWIII broke out among the Discussion groups and I removed it. I then needed a way to put non-Amazon reviews up on the pages and added reviews as reposts. Indie authors are no afforded the same luxuries as Dead Tree House. That raised eyebrows. And then I got an email from a publisher (he doesn't publish novels, but incanabula) who said he read one of my books (not saying which one here - OT, you know) and was "keeping his eye on me." He is a relative of a famous dead author. He then proceeded to take me to task for ever using a self-review for any purpose. I immediately removed the reposts. He's been very supportive ever since. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I don't personally know any authors who make a habit of rating/review their own work. At least ... not intentionally.


Truth is, there are plenty of authors who are reviewing their own books. They tried to hide behind an alias or some other third party account to post their reviews online. Most authors aren't stupid enough to post 5 star reviews for their books using their real name. I am stunned to find that there are some authors on Amazon who think they are being clever by trying to disguise themselves with their initials as they suggest their own books as a reader (not an author) as well as write themselves reviews.

A quick look through of the books on GoodReads and you'll find a large number of authors who rate their own books. For some reason, they think it's okay to do this even though they wouldn't go as far as writing themselves a five star review. Strange, but sad.



edwpat said:


> When I first started out, I used a review spot for my description befire it showed up. WWIII broke out among the Discussion groups and I removed it. I then needed a way to put non-Amazon reviews up on the pages and added reviews as reposts. Indie authors are no afforded the same luxuries as Dead Tree House. That raised eyebrows. And then I got an email from a publisher (he doesn't publish novels, but incanabula) who said he read one of my books (not saying which one here - OT, you know) and was "keeping his eye on me." He is a relative of a famous dead author. He then proceeded to take me to task for ever using a self-review for any purpose. I immediately removed the reposts. He's been very supportive ever since.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Regarding non-Amazon reviews. I have had several reviews for my book which the reviewer would not post on Amazon due to the policy of their webzines. However, these reviewers told me that it is okay for me to post their reviews on Amazon using the editorial reviews feature. The only requirement is that you give the reviewer credit for his/her review. I have used this feature and find it very effective to boost the number of my reviews while avoiding posting other people's reviews under my name.

In conclusion, the tragedy behind this whole awful affair is that it really isn't that hard to get your book reviewed. There are so many legitimate ways to do this that it really makes no sense for authors to risk destroying their reputation just to sell a couple of books. The truth behind the story is that although reviews can help to generate book sales, they are by no means the only way to convince people to buy your book. A determined and creative author will find honest ways to promote his books. Writing fake reviews will only kill an author's career.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, Kvis - Ediorial Reviews are not available to Kindle or CreateSpace authors. However, I don;t worry about it anymore. I've garner 90 rviews on Amazon and some of the best reviews are non-Amazon reported on my website. My publisher chastiser is correct. The work must speak for itself when it comes to reviews. The author has already spoken in the book. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As disappointed as I am to hear that CreateSpace doesn't allow its authors to post Editorial Reviews, your publisher friend is dead on about reviews. A good book will always speak for itself. And the reviews will reflect that.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I just wanted to toss a quick thanks for everybody's wisdom in this thread. I'm kind of in awe at the moment. I actually have a five star review posted for one of my stories, as well as a three and some fours of others. I guess it just takes a little patience. Anyways, here's a link to the five star:

http://www.amazon.com/Entr%C3%A9es-Statistics/dp/B001UV4UMC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245054210&sr=8-5


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe this thread is the best place for me to share with everyone this post that I read on another site today. I quote:

OP: "Obviously I don't have the facts, because obviously no one wants this becoming common knowledge, but a few of them admitted to me that they had paid for the majority of their reviews, and even that they had actually written most of their amazon reviews themselves and paid to have them posted. This blow my mind. One lady sent me a link to a website that she said posts more than 100 reviews every day to amazon (omitted). She called this site the dirty little secret professional authors pretend not to know about. The site doesn't even write the reviews (it says right on their website that you have to send them ten reviews that you've already written yourself).

And this is exactly my point: How are we supposed to compete with this? I don't have money to buy reviews. I've heard for years that most amazon reviews are fake anyway, but I just thought people were having their relatives and friends writing fake reviews, I didn't know they were paid for. I always assumed that publishers were (in essence) paying their employees to post reviews, and that always made me mad, because I don't have 100's of people working for me that I can have post reviews."

Poster #2:

This may not be what you want to hear, but I've used that website (omitted) for several of my books, and I also have seven (7) good friends that have books published through traditional publishers, that literally laughed at me when I asked them if they had ever heard of the site. Obviously, most people don't want to admit to it but get that sheepish little grin on their face when you mention it. I can totally understand your frustration, but consider this: Selling books, like any other business, is a dog eat dog endeavor, it's very often not for the faint of heart. Very often in this competitive world, the people that are willing to challenge the status quo are the ones that succeed. And what that often translates to is: Those willing to challenge the rules.

Does anyone think that Bezos (or BN) cared one tiny little bit about playing by The Rules or Fairplay, when he (via amazon) was putting every mom & pop bookstore on the planet out of business?

Rules have the intended purpose of keeping those at the top secure in their lofty perches. As an example, Congress makes the rules we little people are supossed to live by, but they don't follow those rules themselves do they. This may be starting to sound political (I'm a Libertarian) or philosophical, but I'm intending it in a very practical way. Rules keep the little people in line, under control, and little. That is the exact intended purpose of rules. The only way people with power can keep that power is by imposing rules and creating a false sense of morality.

If you get a chance, pick up a copy of "How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World" by Harry Browne, or anything by U.S. Senator Ron Paul, or read any of John Stossel's stuff.

The point is: Business is Business, and if we're not willing to challenge convention and break the rules that they impose on us, we may as well stay away from it and return to the bondage of rat-race employment. They made the rules, we didn't, we have no obligation (moral or otherwise) to play by their rules. We are all free. We make our own rules."

Poster#3: "If you want to get more creative, read all these promotional threads...here is something for example: review and rate your book, tag it too with other authors that are like you"

____________________________________________________________________________________________

"If we're not willing to challenge convention and break the rules that they impose on us, we may as well stay away from it and return to the bondage of rat-race employment."--Poster #2

"Rate and review your book."--Poster #3

How's that for honesty? And so, the moral of the story is this: having validated the authenticity of the omitted website above, all I can say is that it is sad that people are resorting to paying disreputable websites and using underhanded tactics to sell their books. More disturbing is the attitude of the second and third posters. I can only hope that this does not becoming the prevailing attitude among authors in our industry.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I don't personally know any authors who make a habit of rating/review their own work. At least ... not intentionally.


Unfortunately, as everyone can see from my previous post, they are out there and sadly multiplying.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well folks, the paragraph breaking problems on DTP descriptions has been fixed in one of the last few iterations of the program, and of course we now have 4,000 words. So I experimented and posted in the description a review I received for The Jade Owl on Rainbow Reviews, a review that in my neophyte days, I posted in reader reviews, but have long since deleted it. As these critical reviews come from outside and we have never had access to the Editorial Review section of the product page, I tried this months ago. However, the paragraph breaks were missing and ran everything together. *FIXED. * Come see. link to: The Jade Owl

Now we have a way to post non-reader reviews in our descriptions for Kindle books (not DTB however). I have reviews like these for each one of my books and have fired up DTP this morning with those external reviews as Editorials.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

I wish that Amazon had a separate box for outside editorial reviews. That would make it a lot easier to post review snippets from magazines, newspapers and online review sites.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, this is better than nothing. When I published my first Kindle novel in on December 2, 2007,we were allowed 800 words. You can get access to Editorials if you resign your Kindle contract and opt for an Associates' arrangement, but you pay and you lose contol over other aspects. As it was, when I changed the cover to No Irish need Apply on the DTB version I needed a friend to go in and make the changes through their contract.

Ed Patterson


----------



## GuinS (Jun 13, 2009)

I've never, ever, ever written a review for any of my books.  It'd be like..."satisfying" myself.  Not much excitement to that.  I even discount reviews that are done by people I know, or who are featured in my books.  They can hardly be impartial. 

On the other hand there's nothing like the gratification of ego-surfing one of my book pages on Amazon and finding an unsolicited 5-star review from Nowhere USA/World.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Keith Blenman said:


> I just wanted to toss a quick thanks for everybody's wisdom in this thread. I'm kind of in awe at the moment. I actually have a five star review posted for one of my stories, as well as a three and some fours of others. I guess it just takes a little patience. Anyways, here's a link to the five star:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Entr%C3%A9es-Statistics/dp/B001UV4UMC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245054210&sr=8-5


Hey, I did that one. LOL And, I don't know the author!

I also agree that authors should NEVER post reviews on their own work.

I don't "sell" reviews by any stretch, at least in my opinion.

I have offered authors reviews if they want to send me a copy of their book AND if it's something I am interested in reading.

My deal is that if I get the book free, I will post a review IF I can honestly post a review that is three stars or more. If I feel the book is only a one or two star, I will e-mail them my reasons, essentially a private review, and not post it on Amazon.

Someone accused me of "selling" reviews for doing that. Do you guys feel that is unethical?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely not. Reviewers generally get a free copy of the book. Often I am asked to review something and I'm sent a copy of the book. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> I have offered authors reviews if they want to send me a copy of their book AND if it's something I am interested in reading.
> 
> My deal is that if I get the book free, I will post a review IF I can honestly post a review that is three stars or more. If I feel the book is only a one or two star, I will e-mail them my reasons, essentially a private review, and not post it on Amazon.
> 
> Someone accused me of "selling" reviews for doing that. Do you guys feel that is unethical?


Nope. Doesn't sound unethical to me. The way I see it, you're doing the reviewer a favor by posting only 3+ star reviews in public or taking the time to write them a private review if it falls under 3 stars.

Sounds like you have a nice gig going for yourself.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Absolutely not. Reviewers generally get a free copy of the book. Often I am asked to review something and I'm sent a copy of the book.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Well, I will add is that the copies I get are actually .pdf or .txt files. So, after reading, I delete them from my Kindle and my computer. So, I am getting to read the book for free, but I am not getting to keep anything tangible.

Also, many of the authors have stated that they wanted me to post the review regardless of the stars, that they appreciated honest criticism.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> Well, I will add is that the copies I get are actually .pdf or .txt files. So, after reading, I delete them from my Kindle and my computer. So, I am getting to read the book for free, but I am not getting to keep anything tangible.
> 
> Also, many of the authors have stated that they wanted me to post the review regardless of the stars, that they appreciated honest criticism.


Out of curiosity, what happens if/when the PDF and txt files don't translate well to the Kindle, formatting-wise?

I've converted some PDFs that do a lousy job of translating the indentation and paragraph spacing, making it much harder to read the book.

Obviously, the actual Kindle file will (presumably) look better than a converted PDF might - in some cases anyway. How do you account for that in your reviews?

(This is assuming, of course, that you don't have a DX. If you do, my question is obviously irrelevant.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Red:

Any book I submit for review, the reviewer gets it for free in any format they want. Authors know that reviwers re so backed up that now they ask for queries before they accept copies for review. 

Ed Patterson

PS: If you have a Kindle DX, .pdf is native and there's no conversion needed.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

CS said:


> Out of curiosity, what happens if/when the PDF and txt files don't translate well to the Kindle, formatting-wise?
> 
> I've converted some PDFs that do a lousy job of translating the indentation and paragraph spacing, making it much harder to read the book.
> 
> ...


If it is a big problem, i.e. I can't comfortably read the book, I just tell the author that. Other than that, I check the sample to see if it has the same issues I see in the .pdf document. If the sample looks okay formatting-wise, I don't mention formatting in my review at all as I don't feel that I can say it's "good formatting" from just the sample. If the sample has the same formatting issues, I will just tell the author as, again, I can't judge the formatting of the entire book from a sample.

I try to be as fair as possible to both the author and the people who take the time to read my reviews. If I think there may be problems with the format, I will put something in my review like "My copy was .pdf so I cannot comment on Kindle formatting." So far, it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> If it is a big problem, i.e. I can't comfortably read the book, I just tell the author that. Other than that, I check the sample to see if it has the same issues I see in the .pdf document. If the sample looks okay formatting-wise, I don't mention formatting in my review at all as I don't feel that I can say it's "good formatting" from just the sample. If the sample has the same formatting issues, I will just tell the author as, again, I can't judge the formatting of the entire book from a sample.
> 
> I try to be as fair as possible to both the author and the people who take the time to read my reviews. If I think there may be problems with the format, I will put something in my review like "My copy was .pdf so I cannot comment on Kindle formatting." So far, it hasn't been an issue.


Thanks for your response, Red. I'm reading through some of your reviews now, and I'm struck by a few thoughts:

1) WOW, you are a prolific reader and reviewer. I'm impressed!

2) How many books do you go through in a week? I thought I was a quick reader, but you have me beat. 

3) I thought you were a man for some reason.  Obviously not.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

CS said:


> Thanks for your response, Red. I'm reading through some of your reviews now, and I'm struck by a few thoughts:
> 
> 1) WOW, you are a prolific reader and reviewer. I'm impressed!
> 
> ...


1. Well, note that my reviews are never all that long. I think about the review sometimes while reading and will highlight things I want to mention specifically. But, I'm not going to spend a long time typing out reviews. The actual typing: Well, I type over 60 words a minute. LOL So, that's no big deal. I have found typos in my reviews which is kind of ironic, but I am too lazy to type them elsewhere for spell checking, etc. But, hey, I'm not charging anyone to read them. Ha, ha.

2. In a week? Well, that really depends on the length of the book. Note that quite a few of my reviews are on short stories or novellas. I can read those on my lunch break at work, sometimes more than one. "Where You Belong" took me about 2 days to read as it was pretty lengthy. "Sumner Gardens" was also long and took me a couple of days. The last Dean Koontz novel took me less than a day. I do have a full time job, so I am referring to time worked in around that. I learned to read at the age of 3 because my parents put me in a small private boarding school. Books have just always been my thing. When I was a kid, I wanted to be a writer. Turns out, I make a better accountant. LOL

3. Yes, I am definitely a woman. LOL That's my boyfriend in the pic with me; we've been dating almost a year and a half.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This is rather bizarre to me. Perhaps one of you authors can explain this:

I recently posted a 3 1/2 star review on a book. I liked it enough to recommend it in a forum.

Now, the author has decided that it would be a really good idea to post comments on my review arguing with it. This is just ridiculous! It was a GOOD review! It even included this comment: "Despite "The Bad Stuff", this was still a fun read by an author with major writing talent. I truly look forward to his next work."

Why in the world would an author want to start an argument with someone who gave him a GOOD review and recommended his book to others??  Do you guys consider a 3 1/2 star review to be that bad?

P.S. I understand about wanting to refute a statement in a review. I once edited a review and retracted a statement I felt was unfair after the author contacted me privately.  
Mostly, in the case of this new issue, I felt like I had been deceived by the author and was irritated that the author had reviewed his own work. I don't know. Maybe I am being over sensitive about this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think that, as a reviewer -- just as an author would -- you have to thicken your skin _somewhat_.

You're within your right to stand by your review. I would consider 3 1/2 to be pretty good. . . .but some authors seem to think that anything less than 5 is a complete pan. On the other hand, as a reader, if all I see are 5 star reviews. . . .I'm going to be suspicious that they're all sock puppets and put very little stock in them.

And, rest assured, the author is the only one looking silly when they attack you in a comment on your review (assuming the review was fair and well written in the first place, of course). Two things to realize: probably not everyone reads the comments to the reviews and, those that do will be able to tell whether it's the author or the reviewer who's the problem. YOUR best response is to NOT respond -- except, as you said, when new info comes to light and you correct an error or mis-statement. At most, you can say, "I am sorry you feel that way." Sometimes, it's better not to engage. . . . .

(Note: much use of the words "you" and "your" above, but the comments are directed toward reviewers in general and not anyone in particular. I have to say I don't generally post reviews. . . .too much like book reports which I always hated in grade school.  )


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do think that, as a reviewer -- just as an author would -- you have to thicken your skin _somewhat_.
> 
> You're within your right to stand by your review. I would consider 3 1/2 to be pretty good. . . .but some authors seem to think that anything less than 5 is a complete pan. On the other hand, as a reader, if all I see are 5 star reviews. . . .I'm going to be suspicious that they're all sock puppets and put very little stock in them.
> 
> ...


Very good advice on the "I'm sorry you feel that way" response. Thanks.

I did get into a small debate with the author I was talking about because I thought it was another reader (he posts under a different name and didn't tell me he was the author).

I think that authors should look at a reviewers other reviews before getting bent out of shape over 'stars'. As far as my reviews go, 3 1/2 stars puts them in good company.

You are right about my needing to develop a thicker skin. LOL I think I was just stunned by someone arguing with a good review.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept:

I am both an author and a reviewer. I'm also spoiled, because 99% of my 107 reviews are 4 and 5 stars, and they aren't short briefies like "Wow read this book," etc. and they are not by friends or family. They are by readers who were thoughtful enough to express themselves and join in the "buzz." I do have 3 star reviews, and even a . . . 2 star review (oy veh), but I earn my stars in the good old fashioned way. It's either in the soup or it ain't. (pardon the grammar, but I'm a good old Brooklyn gal). Now, that being said, any review - good or bad, is better than indifference (which is no review at all). I want to provoke a response in my reader, and even if it is a three star response, which on Amazon is considered a tepid "good," it's better than "no review at all." I sometimes get emails from readers who like my books, but will not write a review because it isn't their thing, and I respect that. As for the 3 star review. I had one reviewer, who is an avid reader of my novels, send me an email because he just couldn't honestly do better than a 3-star review on my signature book - The Jade Owl. I mean, he was wrecked by it. I told him "post it." And he did, and still apologized behind the scenes. I was fine with it. 19 reviews there (4 and 5 stars and the equalizing 3 star - grateful to have it). I mention this because the 3-star on Amazon is a weak tea thing, eventhough the legend says its "good." Still any author that argues with a 3-star review,i s better off with no reviews at all and let's see how they fare then.

That being said, any comment regarding a review by the author in public is considered "unprofessional." You take the good with the bad. By the same token, any comment from a reviewer defending their review in public lessens that reviewer's "teeth" in the eyes of the reading public. (Sorry to be so anatomical). Reviews, once floated, *ARE*. If they laud, authors wear 'em on their sleeves. If they damn, we bury them in a pit, but indeed we should learn from them, if we're smart. I've only challenged 2 reviews in my writing career. I'll be brief. One was a unwarranted pot-shot at my editor. You can chew me up and spit me out, but do not mention my editor in a review, especially mine, who works for gratis and has been with me for a long time. I went to the wall (privately) and got that one line about my editor removed from the review and risked losing 6 4 & 5-star reviews and all future reviews from the review site. But I stood my ground, and the reviewer apologized and removed the line. The rest of that review was the man's opinion (a 3 star opinion, which on that site is good - truly). I would have never thought to challenge it otherwise. Spurn my work if you must, but do not pass judgment or responsibility on others.

The other challenge happened yesterday and is a cute story. I got a no star review on Smashwords for my popular work on Indie publishing, and the review stated that there were many typos and grammatical problems with the work. That jarred me, because, although I had a bad launch to this work (which I generally offer for free) last Christmas, it was relaunched in January. (I wanted to beat a deadline for free upgrades at CreateSpace, and my editor was on vacation. When she came back, she gave me what for, reedited it and I relaunched - cleanly. Shame on me.). The review puzzled me and I didn't disregard it. So I checked the Smashwords copy and guess what? It was the old faulty manuscript. I immediately relaunched the revised edition and contacted Mark Coker at Smashwords to get in touch with the reader, apologize for me, tell him that his review was outstanding and there is a new revised copy waiting for him. PLUS he could take 3 free copies of any of my books in any format he wanted, including DTB. The upshot is this (and the lesson). NEVER ignore a review, because it may be more truth than opinion, and those truths can be rectified. As it turned out, the review was deleted (I didn't care if it stood. I deserved every word of it). And the reviewer, who is a budding author, needed an editorial referral. I did him one better. I'm giving his book a critique and, if things work out, hooking him up to an editor.

This has been long winded, but I needed to express it. I am saddened when I see warfare between authors and reviewers, when the feedback between the two can be a learning experience and a wonderful relationship for all parties. It saddens me indeed. What more can I say?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

@ Ann in Arlington

I took your advice, albeit a bit belatedly, and deleted all of my comments from that review except one, which I changed to:

"I'm sorry that you didn't agree with that portion of my review. Rest assured that small item did not affect the number of stars given."

That actually explains somewhat why I was so irritated. The point the author argued was a relatively small one.

@ Edward Patterson

From your posts here and elsewhere, I consider you to be one of the most professional authors I have ahd the pleasure of conversing with. Although, I have not read your books, yet, I have purchased two of them and am looking forward to them. 

Thank you, also, for the sound advice that concurs with Ann's. I am new to reviewing, as you can truly see by looking at some of my first reviews, and I do want to refine my technique. Learning how to deal with irate responses is definitely part of that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Since we're on the subject: how does one find Kindle readers who are interested in reviewing ebooks?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a sticky question:
What can an author do if a reviewer has posted a spoiler in their review? I don't want to make a stink about it, because I appreciate all of the reviews and comments (positive or otherwise), but I also don't want a spoiler sitting there. Is it one of those things that comes with the territory?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Here's a sticky question:
> What can an author do if a reviewer has posted a spoiler in their review? I don't want to make a stink about it, because I appreciate all of the reviews and comments (positive or otherwise), but I also don't want a spoiler sitting there. Is it one of those things that comes with the territory?


That is one thing that I would welcome an author commenting about. If I inadvertantly gave a spoiler in one of my reviews and the author called attention to it, I would revise my review without hesitation.

Well, you can also "Report" the review as giving spoilers is against the 'reviewer guidelines', but if it is a good review for you, I can see why you wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

That's just it...I'm sure it was inadvertent. And it's not like my story is full of "who dunnit" kind of mystery. lol


----------



## roguemutt (Jun 16, 2009)

How is it "an attack" for an author to clear up a reader's misunderstanding?  Personally, I'd love it if an author took the time to do that for me instead of getting bent out of shape and calling him "dishonest."


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

roguemutt said:


> How is it "an attack" for an author to clear up a reader's misunderstanding? Personally, I'd love it if an author took the time to do that for me instead of getting bent out of shape and calling him "dishonest."


The "dishonest" was not due to his post, but due to the fact that he did not identify himself as the author. I had to find that information out by seeing the comments of the five star review he put on his own book, yet another thing I find dishonest. Although, I will say that he admitted to being the author in the comment on the review he did; I just find posting reviews of your own work a misleading thing to do.

------

Edited to add:

A fellow reader and reviewer pointed out that a phrase, "Despite the 'Bad Stuff'", I used in this particular review made her feel that she did not want to read it. That was not my intention as it was an enjoyable novel. So, I deleted that phrase, leaving my good intentions intact.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Here's a sticky question:
> What can an author do if a reviewer has posted a spoiler in their review? I don't want to make a stink about it, because I appreciate all of the reviews and comments (positive or otherwise), but I also don't want a spoiler sitting there. Is it one of those things that comes with the territory?


RJ:

Unless you know the reviewer, nothing. I have a spoiler or two in some of my reviews. Sometimes readers are so enthusiastic about your book that they emote the works - which is good, and if there is a spoiler, you just need to live with it. Of course, if someone revealed the murderer in my murder mystery, THAT would be unpardonable - but still, there's nothing I can do about it. Fortunately I get (and all the time), "I never guessed who the killer was." The spoilers in my reviews are generally revelatory of intermediate surprises - never the end. Nothing like "I can't believe he's killed . . . " 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> This is rather bizarre to me. Perhaps one of you authors can explain this:
> 
> I recently posted a 3 1/2 star review on a book. I liked it enough to recommend it in a forum.
> 
> ...


The author doesn't sound very intelligent if he's getting into arguments about a decent review. However...

1) The review scoring system has been dumbed down in the majority of publications. 4-5 stars (or 7-10) are good and everything else is bad, completely ignoring the point of a full scoring scale.

2) Without reading your review (link?), a phrase like "despite the bad stuff" wouldn't exactly motivate me to check out the book. You've since removed it, according to one of your subsequent posts in this thread, so I'm guessing you came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Do you guys consider a 3 1/2 star review to be that bad?


It can be an "ouch" moment, but only because I have this egotistical need to write well enough to garner at least a 4. It stings to know I missed the mark.

I've never challenged a review and doubt I ever will, simply because reviews are opinions and everyone is entitled to their own....but yeah, those sub-4 reviews can sting a little, because anything less than that tells me--and potential readers--that I didn't do my job well enough.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Here's a sticky question:
> What can an author do if a reviewer has posted a spoiler in their review? I don't want to make a stink about it, because I appreciate all of the reviews and comments (positive or otherwise), but I also don't want a spoiler sitting there. Is it one of those things that comes with the territory?


This recently happened to me on a well-trafficked site, and I sent a brief, polite e-mail to the reviewer, suggesting emendation. It's always worth a try.

CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

CS said:


> The author doesn't sound very intelligent if he's getting into arguments about a decent review. However...
> 
> 1) The review scoring system has been dumbed down in the majority of publications. 4-5 stars (or 7-10) are good and everything else is bad, completely ignoring the point of a full scoring scale.
> 
> 2) Without reading your review (link?), a phrase like "despite the bad stuff" wouldn't exactly motivate me to check out the book. You've since removed it, according to one of your subsequent posts in this thread, so I'm guessing you came to the same conclusion.


My Reviewing "System" is listed in my profile as:

*****5 Stars: Excellent-Would Recommend with no reservation
****4 Stars: Great - Would Recommend with little reservation
***3 Stars: Mediocre to Good - Needs work-Would possibly recommend 
**2 Stars - Bad - But, with some redeeming qualities - Would not recommend 
*1 Star - Awful - Would never recommend - Regret spending the time reading it.

Some books I just cannot give that one extra star to, so I put something like "3 1/2 Stars" in the title of my review. I am reading one now that may end up getting "3 3/4 Stars" in the title.

Many books that I can go just a smidgen over the 3 stars with are books that I post about on the other forum to help advertise them and to recommend. But, a solid 3 stars is still not a bad thing.

I reserve 5 stars for books that hold me enthralled, books that, when they are over, I am sad because they ended, books that have characters that will not leave me alone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I reserve 5 stars for books that hold me enthralled, books that, when they are over, I am sad because they ended, books that have characters that will not leave me alone.


As it should be

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the official Amazon review rating system:

5 stars: I love it.
4 stars: I like it.
3 star: It was okay.
2 stars: I don't like it.
1 stars: I hate it.

A 3 star review by no means is a stellar review, but it still means that the book has a positive rating. Anything less than 3 stars is without a doubt a negative book review. By the merit of this system, no author should be waging war with a reviewer for posting a 3 star review. To be frank, an author shouldn't be engaging in a battle of words with any reviewer for any review.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to add an update to my previously mentioned 'situation'.

Thanks to Ann and Edward's advice, I deleted any responses to the author, except for one, which I changed to: "I'm sorry that you didn't agree with that portion of my review. Rest assured that small item did not affect the number of stars given."

I also deleted a phrase, "Despite the 'Bad Stuff'" that someone pointed out was not coming across in the manner in which I intended.

In return, the author has deleted any posts that could possibly be considered rude. He has simply left a rebuttal of a certain point I made in my review. Which, in my opinion, is a perfectly exceptable response.

He has also deleted his review of his own work.  Due to this, I can honestly say that I have regained my respect for this author.  

Thanks again for all of your advice and comments.  I know that I, too, have learned a valuable lesson here today.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

suelange said:


> Since we're on the subject: how does one find Kindle readers who are interested in reviewing ebooks?


A very intriguing question. If one's book is only available for Kindle, you'll probably have to wait for customers to purchase and review your book. The other option is to give away doc. or pdf versions of your book and request that the reviewers posts his/her review on your sales page. As for finding a professional reviewer to review your book, there are very few reviewers willing to read books in ebook form. I've found a couple, but not many.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As to Kevis' response, this is a good reason to have all your indle books in DTB format also. Some reviewers require a physical copy. Now, if they review the book and post it to Amazon, it will also appear on the Kindle page also. If there are Kindle formatting problems, they will not be cited - so readers should be aware of the notation "reviewed on paperback version" which is noted in the review information area.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

suelange said:


> Since we're on the subject: how does one find Kindle readers who are interested in reviewing ebooks?


I bet there are tons of Kindle readers here who would be glad to give an honest review in return for a free book


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> As to Kevis' response, this is a good reason to have all your indle books in DTB format also. Some reviewers require a physical copy. Now, if they review the book and post it to Amazon, it will also appear on the Kindle page also. If there are Kindle formatting problems, they will not be cited - so readers should be aware of the notation "reviewed on paperback version" which is noted in the review information area.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed is absolutely correct about making certain that books are also published in print. In fact, I remember Ed mentioning that he refuses to promote his books until both the DTB and ebook versions are available. Those are words I take to heart. But in the case of my novel Rogue Hunter, I chose to publish it on Kindle before releasing it in print as a personal experiment. The one thing that I've noticed is that it is much tougher to get reviews when your book isn't in print. I have no problems getting reviews for The Legend of Witch Bane because all I have to do is to send a print copy to reviewers. On the other hand, Rogue Hunter is only available for Kindle. So if the people who purchased Rogue Hunter don't review it, my options for getting reviews are severely limited. Trust me, this is not good for sales. Thus, my only solution now is to speed up my time table to release the print version of Rogue Hunter and start giving out review copies to the webzines.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, my latest book,


Spoiler



Look Away Silence


, made it to Kindle first and I've been lightly promoting it. The paperback version was anticipated on July 24th, but is going mighty slowly. In the meanwhile all my press releases and author interviews are out already and the paperback is not in sight. So for the first time, I'm selling Kindle before paperback. However, the full bull pull can't go forward until I have that paperback available eventhough I sell 1 DTB to every 15 eBooks (this month its 1 DTB to every 25 eBooks). Summer is slow for the thick stuff.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I never review my own work, and I never ask friends or family to do it either. Not only is it dishonest, but it's worse for sales than if you had no reviews at all. Readers are not stupid, and most of them can spot that kind of thing ten miles away. I know I can.

What I've done in the past is to offer free copies of my books to anyone who will do an honest review for me. I'm confident enough in my work to believe that most of them will like it, but realistic enough to know that some will not. That's just life. But I welcome both the good and the not-so-good reviews, and the only one I've ever challenged was one that was left by a well-known troll. Amazon agreed and deleted it. Other than that one experience, never.

Cry for the Moon


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, my latest book,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ed,

I think it's totally understandable what your intentions especially considering that the hard copy version of your book is on the way. I still believe that you have it right when you say that it's in an author's best interest to have his/her book available in both ebook and print formats. That way, anyone who wants to read (or in this case, review) a book can do so. I can honestly say that experience has taught me the wisdom of your advice.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Know what drives me nuts?

When I do a reviews, most of them show up immediately, but every now and then, I have one that lingers elsewhere for hours, or even days. 

I had one that never showed up, so after 3 days, I had to redo it. Because of that, my review wasn't quite as good as the original, as I had moved on and so had my memory.

I've been told there are 'trigger' words that cause them to be put up for further review by Amazon before being posted.

I just did a review on "Bobby's Trace" by Edward Patterson, and it's not showing, yet.  The only word I can find that might cause it is "homosexual".    Which is kind of goofy considering the subject matter.  

Oh, well, guess I will have to wait. I have gotten smarter about it, though. When a review doesn't show up immediately, I copy it to a text file and save it in case I have to redo it. The trick is figuring out what caused the problem.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept:

Oooh. I'll be looking for it. Homosexual will not do it, but ass does. I had a reader who described one of my characters as a smart-ass, and the review never arrived.

Ed P

PS: As


Spoiler



Bobby's Trace


 is my shortest work, it must have taken you an hour to read it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmm...

Well, I didn't use 'ass' in my review. 

Although, it was in the review that never appeared on another book. It was just part of a quote, but, yeah, that explains it. Thanks.

One more question: How do you use that 'black out' feature?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept:

It's not really the black out feature, but its the Spoiler feature. It's the SP on the tool bar. I use it to black out sections or words that are not PG-13 (especially in the snippet thread) and also tp black out the names of my books when proting in a particular thread would seem gratuitously promotional or hijack someone else's promotional efforts. I am sensitive to this as not everyone has 13 book (this 13 threads) to promote. It levels things fairly . . . I think.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Woohoo!



Spoiler



I got it now!



Thanks, Ed


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Spoiler



Is there anyone who can resist reading those blacked-out areas? To me, they scream, "Quick! Put your cursor here!"


----------

